# ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta



## turkjey5

Ciao,
Perché il verbo restare ha la preposizione da e il verbo guardare ha la preposizione a? La frase "ci sia proprio da" soltanto si riferisce al verbo restare?
Grazie!!

Dico, non vi sembra che a Valdana ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta, a guardarci tutti negli occhi, come insensati?
Pirandello - La signora Frola e il signor Ponza, suo genero


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Turkjei. In realtà la preposizione _da _è retta dal verbo _esserci, _che in questa particolare costruzione (_c'è da_) indica conseguenza di un fatto, e la preposizione _a_ è retta da _restare_, come la _a _di 'a bocca aperta', con il significato di compiere un'azione in modo insistito.


----------



## turkjey5

Ora capisco, grazie!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.
Strano. Dalle mie parti "restare a bocca aperta" sta per "restare meravigliato, sbigottito, sorpreso". 
Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Be', Giorgio, 'le tue parti' sono in Italia, allora...! Infatti quello è il significato che dovrebbe avere in tutta la penisola. Se ne legge un altro nel mio post? Forse mi sono espresso male e posso correggermi...
Salutamm.


----------



## Youngfun

Forse Necsus intendeva che "compiere un'azione in modo insistito" è il significato di "restare". Non di "restare a bocca aperta" come aveva frainteso Giorgio.


----------



## Necsus

Be', per essere più esatti di "restare... a guardarci negli occhi". A quello mi riferivo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Avrai ragione tu, Nec (grazie del PV), ma continuo a pensare che in:

_Dico, non vi sembra che a Valdana ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta, a guardarci tutti negli occhi, come insensati?_ 

il verbo "restare" regga soltanto il sintagma "a bocca aperta" e non anche " a guardarci tutti negli occhi". Ti propongo una struttura che mi sembra "parallela", anche se meno Pirandelliana:

"Gente, non vi sembra che a Parma ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta, a vedere come usiamo tutti il cellulare anche quando attraversiamo la strada?" 

Mi sbaglio, Nec?

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio!  

Solo per Necsus o posso dire la mia?  
Secondo me, nella tua struttura parallela, non ci andrebbe la virgola dopo "aperta"


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Mi sbaglio, Nec?


Be', questo non posso dirlo, ma personalmente non la leggo così. Avevo considerato la possibilità che "a guardarci" potesse essere retto da "a bocca aperta" (restare a bocca aperta a/nel vedere...), ma secondo me non ha senso nel contesto. Dovrebbero rimanere stupefatti in conseguenza del fatto che si guardano negli occhi? mi sembra molto più logico che si guardino negli occhi in quanto sono rimasti sorpresi per qualcosa e cercano nello sguardo degli altri la conferma del loro stupore. Il passaggio della novella continua così: "A chi credere dei due? Chi è il pazzo? Dov'è la realtà? dove il fantasma? Lo potrebbe dire la moglie del signor Ponza. Ma non c'è da fidarsi se, davanti a lui, costei dice d'esser seconda moglie; come non c'è da fidarsi se, davanti alla signora Frola, conferma d'esserne la figliuola".

PS @Anja: anche secondo me non ci andrebbe.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Annushka 

Sono d'accordo con te e con Necsus per quanto riguarda la virgola. Ma se non ci andrebbe la virgola nell'esempio di Giorgio, allora mi pare che non ci andrebbe neanche nella frase in questione. O no? Infatti, non ho capito bene qual è la differenza tra la struttura della frase in questione e quella parallela di Giorgio ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, ciao di nuovo! 

Provo a spiegarti il mio punto di vista: 

"Dico, non vi sembra che a Valdana ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta, a guardarci tutti negli occhi, come insensati?"

Proviamo a togliere le virgole e aggiungiamo una "e":
"Dico, non vi sembra che a Valdana ci sia proprio da restare (come?) a bocca aperta *e* a guardarci tutti negli occhi come insensati?" 

Per me il significato è questo e trovo che sia molto più bello l'inciso, quell'"a guardarci tutti negli occhi" posto tra le virgole, quasi fosse il naturale prolungamento dell'azione precedente ... prima si resta a bocca aperta e poi ci si guarda negli occhi, sbigottiti.


----------



## francisgranada

Ri-ciao . Prima avevo pensato anch'io a qualcosa di simile, ma in tale caso non ho capito bene la preposizione "a" (anche se mi suonava bene) davanti a "guardarci". La mia interpretazione era più o meno questa: " .... a Valdana ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta *e* ci sia proprio da guardarci ...". Invece, se ho capito bene quello che dici tu, allora si tratta più o meno di "... ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta guardandoci ...". Può darsi?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

Si parla di interpretazioni e di scelte dettate dal gusto personale.  Non bisogna necessariamente cercare una regola grammaticale anche dove, in realtà, non c'è. 

Potremmo _restare qui (a fare?) a parlarne_ per ore, _a chiederci _quale sia la ragione della scelta, _a scervellarci ... _oppure potremmo decidere _di_ _lasciar perdere_, _di passare ad un altro argomento, di cambiare _forum ...


----------



## Necsus

Francis, io ritengo che la virgola 'nella frase in questione' ci sia e ci debba essere (anche) per evitare proprio che si possa interpretare come "restare a bocca aperta a/nel guardarci (o _guardandoci_) negli occhi", perché la mia interpretazione è che _'ci sia da restare' _regge entrambi i concetti che seguono, distinti appunto dalla virgola: "ci sia da restare a bocca aperta, (da restare) a guardarci negli occhi". Mentre nella frase proposta da Giorgio: "Gente, non vi sembra che a Parma ci sia proprio da restare a bocca aperta, a vedere come usiamo tutti il cellulare anche quando attraversiamo la strada?" la virgola si può anche mettere per sottolineare quello che segue, ma di fatto io la eviterei, perché 'a vedere come...' è retto proprio dalla locuzione 'da restare a bocca aperta', non dal solo 'da restare'. 

Anja, ti leggo solo ora: come dicevo nel post #10, per me non avrebbe senso pensare che restino a bocca aperta perché si guardano negli occhi. Tu pensi che potrebbe averne? Francamente non mi sembra una questione di gusto...


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Non bisogna necessariamente cercare una regola grammaticale anche dove, in realtà, non c'è ...



Noli timere , non voglio cercare le regole dove non ci sono, volevo solo capire meglio la preposizione "a" (la domanda iniziale).  

@Necsus: grazie, ora capisco quello che volevi dire già prima.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus said:


> Anja, ti leggo solo ora: come dicevo nel post #10, per me non avrebbe senso pensare che restino a bocca aperta perché si guardano negli occhi. Tu pensi che potrebbe averne? Francamente non mi sembra una questione di gusto...



Necsus  

 No, certo! Del resto ho già espresso il mio parere in merito alla frase "incriminata" e coincide con il tuo (post # 12 e precedenti).
Qui rispondevo a Francis con degli esempi dove, obiettivamente, la preposizione "a" (e ho aggiunto anche la preposizione "di") può essere una mera questione di gusto (le virgole, no).


----------



## Necsus

Ah, meno male! Avevi solo dimenticato la 'quotation'.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hai ragione, Necsus ... Abbi pazienza,  ... ogni volta che devo usare la barra di WR mi vengono i brividi ... a volte mi "sacrifico" e ne faccio il giusto uso (non sai quanta pazienza ci vuole per riscrivere una risposta due o tre volte) ... altre volte "cedo".


----------



## Necsus

Come, non lo so? E secondo te perché mi ci vuole mediamente una mezza giornata per rispondere (in modo articolato)?


----------



## Youngfun

Beh, nella mia università (di medicina) c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta a/nel guardarci negli occhi, sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni. 
(nell'università di abbigliamento e moda accanto a noi sono tutti più spensierati...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io direi/scriverei così:

Beh, nella mia università (di medicina) c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta: a/nel guardarci negli occhi, sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni. 

GS
PS Avete ragione: ho messo una virgola di troppo


----------



## Necsus

E allora perché non "...c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta a/nel guardarci negli occhi*:* sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho il sospetto che la nostra discussione dovrebbe tener conto d'una possibile ambiguità.
La frase di Young:"nella mia università c'è da _rimanere a bocca aperta a/nel guardarci negli occhi_, sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni" può significare:
1. nella mia università c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta: se ci guardiamo negli occhi, sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni
2. nella mia università, se ci guardiamo negli occhi, c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta: sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Giorgio, ciao  

Se consideriamo, però, la versione originale di Youngfun: 



> "Nella mia università  c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta a/nel guardarci negli occhi*, *sembriamo tutti delle persone sconvolte dalle lezioni."



 cioè, la versione con la virgola messa dopo "occhi", a me pare che l'interpretazione corretta sia: "Nella mia università c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta se ci si guarda negli occhi: sembriamo tutti sconvolti ..."


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho il sospetto che la nostra discussione dovrebbe tener conto d'una possibile ambiguità.


Ciao, Giorgio. Ma i due punti posti in due punti diversi della frase avrebbero dovuto evidenziare proprio questo, no?

Ciao, Anja.


----------



## Youngfun

Confesso che la frase da me formulata non è proprio chiarissima, ma il significato che tentavo di darle corrisponde all'interpretazione di Anja; visto che il mio intento originario era di formulare una frase parallela a quella di Giorgio Spizzi (attraversare le strade col cellulare).


----------

